# We miss you!



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the memories


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah we're all playing the tiniest violin in the world


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> Yeah we're all playing the tiniest violin in the world
> 
> View attachment 131939


such a dirtball, hope everyday is more painful than the prior.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Reminds me of the old joke...how can you tell if a guy is rich?

Answer is something similar to: Not good looking and has his arms wrapped around a hottie.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I playing the worlds saddest song...

On the tinyest violyn in the world...

My heart bleeds for you...NOT!!!

Now can someone drive thats an adult???

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I just realized this... Travis has no income off uber now LOL...

Sure he has shares but... who knows what those are going to be worth in 3 years.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I just realized this... Travis has no income off uber now LOL...
> 
> Sure he has shares but... who knows what those are going to be worth in 3 years.


Pretty sure he has enough in his bank account where he's good for the rest of his life.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

It is all in jest, but wait until the next guy they appoint as CEO. I bet most here will be crying wanting the old TK back.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is all in jest, but wait until the next guy they appoint as CEO. I bet most here will be crying wanting the old TK back.


I very much doubt it they are already putting the Tipping option in effect which TK kiboshed. The new changes may seem small but they are changes which would not have happened under Travis.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Paul Vincent said:


> I very much doubt it they are already putting the Tipping option in effect which TK kiboshed. The new changes may seem small but they are changes which would not have happened under Travis kalanick and his uppity motherflucking ways.


There is nobody in charge now everything is run by committee. We will see when they actually have a CEO.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New CEO's primary goal will of course have to be to try to somehow show some profit.
But it has to also be to fix Ubers bad image. To do that he has to continue with these "positive changes".


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> New CEO's primary goal will of course have to be to try to somehow show some profit.
> But it has to also be to fix Ubers bad image. To do that he has to continue with these "positive changes".


Agree that showing a profit will be job number one and I bet the way that he or she does that is to squeeze drivers pay even harder and charge customers even more.

As to fixing Ubers bad image I am not sure that will all that big of a deal, though there will be much lip service to it but nothing meaningful. There will probably be some tightening of ratings / vehicle requirements so that the customer gets a better experience or at least it can appear that the customer is being looked after more.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is all in jest, but wait until the next guy they appoint as CEO. I bet most here will be crying wanting the old TK back.


Guy? Looks like they are looking to Marissa Mayer because she did such a bang up job at Yahoo!.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Some of the drivers do miss Travis. But don't worry, their aim will get better.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Thanks for the memories


That is a really white shirt. Like... wow.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

it was my doing


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> New CEO's primary goal will of course have to be to try to somehow show some profit.
> But it has to also be to fix Ubers bad image. To do that he has to continue with these "positive changes".


Raise the rates so both drivers and company makes money. Then you don't need to pay for gimmicks like guaranteed fares and quests. Cap the limit on accepting new drivers in a given market until demand warrants it. If drivers are making money and happy, the turnover will be less. You should only need to hire if demand outpaces supply of drivers, to replace inactive, deactivated drivers, etc. It costs money I'm sure to onboard new drivers (background checks, insurance, etc.).


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Dont miss you anymore


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Please comeback Travis


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Please comeback Travis


I'm here for you baby. My sessions cost $50.00 an hour though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Please comeback Travis


Silly girl


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> Raise the rates so both drivers and company makes money. Then you don't need to pay for gimmicks like guaranteed fares and quests. Cap the limit on accepting new drivers in a given market until demand warrants it. If drivers are making money and happy, the turnover will be less. You should only need to hire if demand outpaces supply of drivers, to replace inactive, deactivated drivers, etc. It costs money I'm sure to onboard new drivers (background checks, insurance, etc.).


Well said my friend. You are very logical and smart. In this new gig / share economy unfortunately there is no compassion for the worker bee. Uber screws everyone financially and is just using us until the new technology is implemented.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

uberparadise said:


> Well said my friend. You are very logical and smart. In this new gig / share economy unfortunately there is no compassion for the worker bee. Uber screws everyone financially and is just using us until the new technology is implemented.


Please, this is a tribute thread, respect the man, the legend the source of bread on the table. I like to think of the thousands of unhireables: the disabled the old the social outcasts and even the home security challenged....all lifted up by Uber and one man's vision.

Change has winners and losers in the masses...but only a few not only vision the future but create it.

Love you Travis


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please, this is a tribute thread, respect the man, the legend the source of bread on the table. I like to think of the thousands of unhireables: the disabled the old the social outcasts and even the home security challenged....all lifted up by Uber and one man's vision.
> 
> Change has winners and losers in the masses...but only a few not only vision the future but create it.
> 
> Love you Travis


Really love Travis? He stole the idea from another person and gave him zero. I think the karma Travis has seen in his life is a direct cause and effect for his behavior. Uber playbook is as follows: cheat, steal, deceive, Bully, lie, bribe, and treat women like shit and spend the investors money like they are entitled frat boys. I am somewhat greatful for the opportunity Uber gave me, but they have not been a good steward of this technology. They bully reporters for cristisism, run their business in the red to eliminate competition, steal trade secrets from google, fire drivers for social media criticism, and that's just the beginning. Travis is just a guy that got lucky, but let his ego and dirty dealings finally bring him down.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

So many geniuses are simply misunderstood in their lifetime. Tragedy really


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> So many geniuses are simply misunderstood in their lifetime. Tragedy really


Tragedy for society that a guy like him gained power and was loved by riders and at the same time was highly criticized and sometimes hated by drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I don't think that we would have ride share today if we did not have someone like travis there. Far to many obstacles for someone who is a nice guy to overcome.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think that we would have ride share today if we did not have someone like travis there. Far to many obstacles for someone who is a nice guy to overcome.


 Travis is a visionary and tech icon I give him credit. I just think the quick growth and all the problems that arise with this technology spelled trouble.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

uberparadise said:


> Travis is a visionary and tech icon I give him credit. I just think the quick growth and all the problems that arise with this technology spelled trouble.


Travis had the idea to be able to call a limo with an app, or so the story goes, and it morphed and evolved with the help of many other employees and ideas borrowed from Lyft and Sidecar. He deserves credit for his aggressive business skills, and to some degree for vision, but he's not the genius who envisioned the whole enchilada as it exists, as many pax seem to assume when they get in the car and say "whoever invented this thing is a genius".


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is all in jest, but wait until the next guy they appoint as CEO. I bet most here will be crying wanting the old TK back.


You're joking right??!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

goneubering said:


> You're joking right??!!


nope, no joke just give it some more time.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't think that we would have ride share today if we did not have someone like travis there. Far to many obstacles for someone who is a nice guy to overcome.


Yep Steve Jobs wasn't everybodys friend either.
I think Travis described himself, and the high up engineers best with his own words. "Brilliant Jerks!" Although I think I heard him use the AHole reference before too.

I wonder what a celebrity boxing match would look like with Travis against Jeff Bezos in the ring?


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

u_no_me said:


> Travis had the idea to be able to call a limo with an app, or so the story goes, and it morphed and evolved with the help of many other employees and ideas borrowed from Lyft and Sidecar. He deserves credit for his aggressive business skills, and to some degree for vision, but he's not the genius who envisioned the whole enchilada as it exists, as many pax seem to assume when they get in the car and say "whoever invented this thing is a genius".


Thank you for your somewhat kind words.

I *LOVE* enchiladas! Carne de Puerco, muy bien.



Lissetti said:


> I wonder what a celebrity boxing match would look like with Travis against Jeff Bezos in the ring?


Pssshht. C'mon. Jeff the Bozo Bezos?

Around the office I had them calling me Mr. T.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Thanks for the memories


He's still a billionaire, probably don't miss us that much .


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

unPat said:


> He's still a billionaire, probably don't miss us that much .


Why is everyone speaking about me like I am not here?

Friggen ruuuuude.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Why is everyone speaking about me like I am not here?
> 
> Friggen ruuuuude.


You're only allowed to observe from far but no more day to day for you .


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nuff Said.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

uberparadise said:


> Really love Travis? He stole the idea from another person and gave him zero. I think the karma Travis has seen in his life is a direct cause and effect for his behavior. Uber playbook is as follows: cheat, steal, deceive, Bully, lie, bribe, and treat women like shit and spend the investors money like they are entitled frat boys. I am somewhat greatful for the opportunity Uber gave me, but they have not been a good steward of this technology. They bully reporters for cristisism, run their business in the red to eliminate competition, steal trade secrets from google, fire drivers for social media criticism, and that's just the beginning. Travis is just a guy that got lucky, but let his ego and dirty dealings finally bring him down.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Yep Steve Jobs wasn't everybodys friend either.
> I think Travis described himself, and the high up engineers best with his own words. "Brilliant Jerks!" Although I think I heard him use the AHole reference before too.
> 
> I wonder what a celebrity boxing match would look like with Travis against Jeff Bezos in the ring?


It's the low skilled jobs that are always legally exploited. Amazon is no angel . They are treating their warehouse worker the same way as Uber. They supposedly walk around 8 hours a Day collectiing stuffs. And bozos is not happy and wants to wear them a tracker so they are more productive. Same goes for Tesla and their independent contractor on their assembly line.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Karma? Karma can give me $5.1 billion net worth any Day of the week!


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> such a dirtball, hope everyday is more painful than the prior.


looks like a rat too


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

unPat said:


> It's the low skilled jobs that are always legally exploited. Amazon is no angel . They are treating their warehouse worker the same way as Uber. They supposedly walk around 8 hours a Day collectiing stuffs. And bozos is not happy and wants to wear them a tracker so they are more productive. Same goes for Tesla and their independent contractor on their assembly line.


Which is why I picked such a jerk as Jeff Bezos. Perfect person to square off against Travis in the ring. Question is......who would you root for?

Not only does Jeff treat his warehouse livestock as such, 80% of them are not actual Amazon employees but temp employees supplied by temp agencies. Another large portion of the work force inside those Fulfillment Centers, aren't even human. A third of the warehouse production is done by Amazon's Kiva 800 and the Robo-Stow. Robots! I've actually seen them in action ( I took an Amazon tour.) and was quite impressed by their A.I capabilities.

Here's the Robo-Stow:









And here's the Kiva 800:









There is the Blue Collar man's future.


----------



## GhostOfTedgey (Oct 3, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Why is everyone speaking about me like I am not here?
> 
> Friggen ruuuuude.


We didn't know that.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Friday night alone. Bottle of wine. Missing you so much!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Friday night alone. Bottle of wine. Missing you so much!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Please, this is a tribute thread, respect the man, the legend the source of bread on the table. I like to think of the thousands of unhireables: the disabled the old the social outcasts and even the home security challenged....all lifted up by Uber and one man's vision.
> 
> Change has winners and losers in the masses...but only a few not only vision the future but create it.
> 
> Love you Travis


TK didn't innovate jack squat,

_*2008/12/16*_

https://techcrunch.com/2008/12/16/taxi-magic-hail-a-cab-from-your-iphone-at-the-push-of-a-button/

_Taxi applications on the App Store are a dime a dozen, but for the most part they're just glorified phone directories that don't really make it any easier to call a cab. Taxi Magic, a new app that recently went live on the App Store, is doing what the others can't: on-demand cab service from your iPhone at the push of a button. The application connects directly into Taxi routing systems, allowing users to book cabs without ever needing to speak to an operator.

The service is available in over 25 cities across the US, including San Francisco, Los Angeles, and Washington DC (oddly enough New York seems to be excluded for now). Ordering a cab is fairly simple: after launching Taxi Magic, your iPhone will use GPS or triangulation to determine your general location, and will present a list of nearby cab services (some listings are only phone numbers, while others fully support Taxi Magic's ordering system).

_
Taxi magic is over 9 years old.

TK wasn't the first to launch a car summoning app. Not by a long shot.

Uber didn't go online with a beta launch until 2010 and didn't officially launch until 2011,

Whereas Taxi magic was in 25 cities over a year before uber launched.

So uber's inovation was..what exactly?

Oh yeah... not much of anything,

UberBlack is essentially a black car version of taxi magic.

Ubertaxi is a direct ripoff of taximagic.

UberX is a ripoff of lyft.

Uber's "innovations" is inventing new and creative ways to screw over it's drivers. Nothing more, nothing less. Uber has created nothing, no new ideas... nothing.

I suggest you read the history of the company signing your paycheck.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> TK didn't innovate jack squat,
> 
> TK wasn't the first to launch a car summoning app. Not by a long shot.
> 
> UberX is a ripoff of lyft.


Well you have a big squishy orange for a helmet bucko!

I stole the Uber idea. I didn't invent nothin!


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

TK

Bro you are needed. The driver heard is getting entitled by this 180 days of change.

-G


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pretty sure he has enough in his bank account where he's good for the rest of his life.


1,000,000 lives!


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Fond memories!


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Fond memories!


emdeplam Listen, I miss you as well baby. We will always have Victoria Falls Zimbabwe.

I still remember our song. Sing it with me.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Screw that little weasel.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> nope, no joke just give it some more time.


Time has passed. Nothing substantial has changed for the better other than we can now get tips in the app.

I don't miss TK one bit.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Mista T said:


> I don't miss TK one bit.


I do. I literally thought Uber went out of business the day he resigned, before I knew about it. It was that slow. And it never really recovered. I thought he deliberately damaged the algorithm on his way out the door. A little over a year later, and I haven't changed my mind. He's a chess player with balls the size of Texas.


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

I don't think he is straight.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Karen carpenter said:


> I don't think he is straight.


Hey! WTH?

Truth be told I do love everyone. And there was that one time in Mexico that involved a donkey and way way too much Tequila.

But sadly I am asexual. Problem is no one loves me back you see. Daisy the donkey being the exception.

*Asexual definition dictionary*
The *definition* of *asexual* is something where sex is not involved.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

I think many of you now see the light. Missing TK yet?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I think many of you now see the light. Missing TK yet?


Don't let Dara hear you say that, Em


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Missing TK yet?


Like a bad case of crabs.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> I think many of you now see the light. Missing TK yet?


Did you and TK have a thang going on?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Tip it back for a departed hommie


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

GOAT thread


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

the supershill strikes again! uber didn't drop the troll farm during the layoffs?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Thanks for the memories


FEARLESS LEADER TRAVIS !

THE SPINE OF UBER !


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

RIP @emdeplam the troll who could get the most reaction out of UP members from 2017-2019! Gone but not forgotten!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

She was a paid Uber shill actually. Had her on ignore pretty quicky.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> FEARLESS LEADER TRAVIS !
> 
> THE SPINE OF UBER !


tohunt4me, the pepperoni on my pizza.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

She/he made a lot of funny comments especially towards the end. I love to troll the shills. I would never put one on ignore.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> She/he made a lot of funny comments especially towards the end. I love to troll the shills. I would never put one on ignore.


I remember when I first came here they would always call me a shill. I had no clue what that meant..I had to look it up to find out.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> I remember when I first came here they would always call me a shill. I had no clue what that meant..I had to look it up to find out.


I'm 99.9% sure that you're not a shill. Death and taxes are the only things I'm 100% sure of.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that you're not a shill. Death and taxes are the only things I'm 100% sure of.


Yea at first I didn't get it but then I realized it was just my outlook on the job that make people think that. You know @1.5xorbust that I've always enjoyed rideshare and still do and have a positive outlook on this job which goes against the popular opinion here. So I get it but yea anyone who knows me here knows Im more driver then 99.999% of drivers on this forum. This is what I do for a living.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yea at first I didn't get it but then I realized it was just my outlook on the job that make people think that. You know @1.5xorbust that I've always enjoyed rideshare and still do and have a positive outlook on this job which goes against the popular opinion here. So I get it but yea anyone who knows me here knows Im more driver then 99.999% of drivers on this forum. This is what I do for a living.


It's a lot easier to maintain a positive attitude about driving in San Diego than it is in lot of other places.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> I remember when I first came here they would always call me a shill. I had no clue what that meant..I had to look it up to find out.


If you at no point were called a shill or troll then you havent had the complete UP experience. Embrace your inner troll.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's a lot easier to maintain a positive attitude about driving in San Diego than it is in lot of other places.


No question.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

NachonCheeze said:


> Reminds me of the old joke...how can you tell if a guy is rich?
> 
> Answer is something similar to: Not good looking and has his arms wrapped around a hottie.


Are you saying she's hot? I give her a 5-6. Never liked the round faced girls. Other than not being the typical 250lb whale, she's not all that great.


----------

